# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Đêm Ả Rập huyền bí tại Luminous Shisha cà phê - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Luminous Shisha Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 143A Gò Dầu, P.Tân Quý, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Luminous Shisha Cafe_


*Thiết kế đậm chất nghệ thuật, tỉ mỉ và tinh xảo đến từng chi tiết, rèm và màn rực rỡ… Luminous như một hoàng cung thu nhỏ của một vương gia Ả Rập làm say lòng người.*


Tọa lạc trên cung đường Gò Dầu tấp nập của quận Tân Phú, Luminous Shisha Cafe mê hoặc những vị khách lần đầu đến quán với tạo hình bí ẩn và huyền ảo, cảm giác như đang đứng trước ngôi nhà của một vị vương tôn, hoàng tử nào đó.

Tạo hình bên ngoài đã bí ẩn, xa hoa, bên trong quán còn lộng lẫy và mê đắm lòng người với không gian đậm nét Ả Rập đến từ những bộ bàn ghế thiết kế tinh xảo, từ những bức phù điêu đắp nổi trên tường, những bức tranh thần thoại hay những tấm mành chia không gian êm đềm, ánh đèn rực rỡ.

Nổi bật nhất là nghệ thuật sắp đặt chia không gian bằng những tấm màn tuyệt đẹp trải dài được chăm chút cẩn thận từng chi tiết, gợi nhớ đến từng khoảng không gian trong hoàng cung nơi nghỉ chân, nơi dùng cơm, phòng đọc sách của một vị vương tôn nào đó. Những tấm rèm tao nhã trải dài ấy cũng khiến người ta liên tưởng đến hậu cung của các vị vua, mà chỉ trong chốc lát, những mỹ nữ tuyệt đẹp xúng xính trong những trang phục nhiều màu sắc sẽ xuất hiện, với nụ cười và ánh mắt đầy mê đắm. Cũng có người mơ màng ví “căn phòng nhỏ” ấy là nơi ở của những nàng công chúa bé xinh với nụ cười trong vắt.








Nếu các quán cà phê khác, hầu như chỉ đầu tư cho mình khoảng 2-3 loại bàn ghế khác nhau thì Luminuos lại đầu tư đến 4 kiểu bàn ghế. Những bộ ghế sofa phủ vải nỉ được thêu nổi bật họa tiết Ả Rập, phù hợp cho những cuộc gặp gỡ trao đổi, bàn bạc công việc. Bộ ghế sắt với những hoa văm đậm chất Trung Đông ở khu vực ngoài trời là lựa chọn của những ai muốn trốn hít thở không khí trong lành sau một ngày giam mình trong không gian máy lạnh. Những bộ ghế lười cho những ai thích thoải mái trong nghiêm túc. Tuyệt nhất là những chiếc đệm ngồi và gối tựa nhiều màu sắc có lúc thanh bình dựa vào tường, có lúc nép mình sau những chiếc rèm tuyệt đẹp. Những góc ngồi ấy không chỉ phù hợp cho câu chuyện hàn huyên của bạn bè, những cuộc gặp gỡ thân mật mà còn là không gian riêng tư tuyệt vời cho những cặp đôi.










Tuy chất lượng không xếp vào hàng 5 sao nhưng những món ăn, món nước tại quán với cách phối vị, phối nguyên liệu lạ mà quen cùng mức giá vừa phải sẽ là sự “bổ khuyết” hoàn hảo cho những cuộc gặp hay những giây phút thư giãn của bạn.





> *Quán Luminous Shisha Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 143A Gò Dầu, P.Tân Quý, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Luminous Shisha Cafe_



Theo zing

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## rose

đẹp thế! như cung điện ý

----------


## pigcute

đúng phong cách ả rập nhể  :cuoi: 
ấm cúng phết

----------

